# Beta Problem



## kristian18f (Oct 31, 2005)

I got some neon tetras recently and for the first week or so my beta seemed fine, he actually seemed better then usual, more perky. The past two days he's looked a little lopsided. He stays at the bottom alot and even though his body is strait his fins are laying over which makes him look lopsided. I've never seen him this close to the rocks for this amount of time. He's still eating and feisty some times, should I worry?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

What size tank? What are your water conditions? Temp?


----------



## kristian18f (Oct 31, 2005)

Looks like he's better today. I'm a bit concerned about his fin now though. He couldn't swim when I brought him home and that has cleared up, but his top fin still reminas partially detached from his tail... Does he have a bad case of fin rot? If so, do I need chemicals? and would the chemicals hurt neon's/snail/shrimp?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Just keep his temp stable at ~80 degrees, feed him well, and keep the water clean.


----------



## kristian18f (Oct 31, 2005)

I'm doing the best I can with the water, i'm a bit new at the cycling thing. Until recently I did 100% changes because that's how I was taught to do it. Now doing best with 10% changes 2-3 times a week. I hope that = clean water.


----------



## kristian18f (Oct 31, 2005)

There I go saying he's looking better and he goes and does it again. Do betas lay on the bottom for fun? He doesn't look as lopsided this time, but he's laying around the shrimp


----------

